# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (PC Albert Schweitzerplaats)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Grote Rivieren (PC Albert Schweitzerplaats)
Overkampweg 115
Dordrecht

Bezoek de website van De Grote Rivieren


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (PC Albert Schweitzerplaats).*

----------

